# Stirling generator fan



## Fingers (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi all just a little update to my stirling fan now Powering lights. 
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ5LWou5evY[/ame]


----------



## Mbusha (Mar 1, 2013)

Excellent. Does it speed up when you take the generator load off, or is it just a strobe effect from the light that I see?

Anyway, very cool.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes it definetlly gets faster with the load off the motor, produces over 12v with no load then down to 4v with the lights on, thanks


----------



## Hopper (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice indeed. Is that Dr Senft's Moriya design?
I have been looking at using his basic design but turning it sideways and running a flywheel to make a basic stationary engine. Was wondering if it would spin a 6-inch diameter flywheel mounted on ball bearings. 
Looks like your video answered my question with a resounding "yes".
Thanks for the video.


----------



## Chriske (Mar 2, 2013)

Hopper,

Why doubt, why would it not spin that fan around..?

Chris


----------



## Hopper (Mar 4, 2013)

Chriske said:


> Hopper,
> 
> Why doubt, why would it not spin that fan around..?
> 
> Chris



I had no doubt about the fan spinning around, Chris.
Just that I have been trying to figure out what size power cylinder and stroke to use to build a Stirling engine around a quite heavy 6" diameter cast iron flywheel I have off an old Stirling engine my Dad built years ago. Sadly the flywheel was broken off the engine by grandkids and the rest of the engine lost, except the crank arms and power piston and rod. 
So I was thinking of re-creating the engine but using the Moriya basic design and dimensions hooked up to the heavy flywheel. But I was not sure if the .750" bore and 1" stroke of the Moriya would be up to the job. 

The original engine Dad made in the 1950s had 1.5" stroke and .750" diam power piston. But it never worked, so I figure maybe the stroke was too long. 
Also, from vague childhood memories, the displacer chamber was about 1 or 1-1/4" copper tube all the way from hot to cold end, with only three large copper washers pressed on as cooling fins. So I was looking at Moriya style stainless displacer and chamber and aluminium fins on the cold end.
Plus adding ball bearings to replace the plain bushings Dad fitted when he built the original engine at sea out of whatever was lying around in the ship'a engine room at the time.

So seeing this video has given me confidence that the Moriya design will spin that 6" flywheel with no load from fan blades or even a generator to impede it. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Fingers (Mar 10, 2013)

That makes perfect sense I would imagine you shouldn't have any problems with a 6" flywheel, but you might want to use bearings instead of bushings like I done, just a taught


----------

